# My car is pissed, and me even more pissed. ( car accident story )



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I own a 98 Dodge Dakota R/T that is red. Perfect shape overall, only about 2 tiny scratches that are not even visible. Kept it nearly mint for 180 thousand miles. A little over 13 years of keeping it good as new.

Today I was at a pool party at one of my buddies homes, and my car was smashed into by some @$$hat who hit the gas instead of the brake when backing out for some gay reason.

I was in the car with one of my buddies having a cola because it was like 1000 degrees outside, it was like an extreme bumper car hit. After we worked things out and all was done, I was sitting at home 2 hours later still confused and more pissed than ever.

The guys * old Buick rammed the rear of my cab on the driver's side and bent the * out of it, and my box and bed on the driver's side look like a sofa hit it going 200 miles per hour. Cant even put gas in.

So here I am, 45 mins into the next day trying to get a hold of myself.

Insurance most likely wont do *, as it is an "older" vehicle that is of "higher mileage", and they may even consider it totaled even when it is totally fine besides cosmetic damage. Probably over 1500 to 2500 in damage if all parts were replaced new and unpainted. Not to mention insurance most likely will rise for both my bike ( 08 Yamahopper R6 )and whatever the hell becomes of my truck now. That is not good when that is probably all I could have gotten for the truck here selling it in the shape it was in like 3 hours ago.

I am going to get estimates and do the insurance stuff this morning as I won't be getting any sleep anytime soon. 1AM.

Any suggestions or thoughts? I am so upset right now.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear that , Cam. Hope it works out well for you. Did you mention the neck pain and severe headaches you've suffered since the accident?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

BV77 said:


> Sorry to hear that , Cam. Hope it works out well for you. Did you mention the neck pain and severe headaches you've suffered since the accident?


Hahahahaha :lol:


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well you got a few options, and I got a bit of expertise in the insurance department (my wife has been in three accidents one her fault other two not her fault and had a car burn down on her) and that's just in the six years we have been together. 

So it comes down to how fond you are of the truck, first off tell them you want to get the estimates done and make sure you go to the three shops you know will charge the most that way when they cut you the check you can go to a shop with good prices and use the cash leftover to pay the deductable so it don't come out your pocket, or if your not to attached to the truck you could just take the insurance money for fixing it and put it towards a down payment on a new rig, and then you can take the Dakota and sell it as is or keep it for a project truck, or if they end up totaling it try to find any receipts of any money you put into it in the last year cause most insurances will reimburse you for that, and if you really like the truck and they end up totaling it just ask them how much to buy it back and if it ain't to much use some of the insurance money to buy it back.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the care..

I have most of it taken care of already, estimates show that there is around 4.5K worth of damage done. That's 90% of the 70% that a car can be damaged, insurance wise, before it will be salvaged and I will be given the full value. Looks like there is a 50/50 chance I either will receive 6.5K and keep my working but badly dented truck with a salvage title, or it will be fixed totally, and I will still be given some money on top of that. 

Either way that will be not too bad, and best of all I am not at fault and my insurance actually dropped by about three dollars LOLOLOL


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I guess I needed to vent last night this way, instead of blowing off some gunshots at one in the morning.


----------

